# D2 or K-SPORT big brake owners opinions please



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

im looking at big brakes for my gtr, ive done a search but im looking for peoples first hand experience with these brakes please. 

thanks


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

all the units I have seen are good for one season. After that it's crap (and rust)


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

ah ebay?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the K-sport 8 pot front brake set (356mm disks) and they're a superb upgrade over the standard Brembo set-up. I've had no issues with them and for the money I would wholeheartedly recommend them too.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Second what Cliff said, just i have the D2's.

One thing though if you get them... Buy some performance friction brake pads as the ones that come with it aren't that good.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

k sport and d2, I think theres a difference of a couple of hundred quid between them? Have there been any issues with performance etc? Ive been thinking about them for ages, but gtr owners frown when buying stuff off ebay? such as ebay fmics etc?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Do a search on the forum-they have been talked about alot on here the last couple of years.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

has anyone here bought the 12 pot ksport ones?


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Can't vouch for either, but can say that the AP disks are crap (the warp like mad when hot) but can recommend Performance Friction disks & pads !

Especially if you want to have fun on a track at some point.


----------



## Halosas (Jul 20, 2008)

Mitsubishi 3000GT my friends car has 8 Pot front 6 pot rear K Sport very good but squeaky when cold.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Showing results 1 to 25 of 200 
Search took 6.86 seconds. Search: Keyword(s): brakes ; Forum: Brakes, Wheels, Tyres and Suspension and child forums


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i think im gonna give them a try on the front when my disks are shot.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Showing results 1 to 25 of 200
> Search took 6.86 seconds. Search: Keyword(s): brakes ; Forum: Brakes, Wheels, Tyres and Suspension and child forums


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

i have the g4 330mm kit on mine..got the calipers in the boot when i bought the car and i bought every other part seperate from ksport and d2..same fitment as g4.Was well happy when i fitted the kit..huge upgrade.Very noticable improvement over the average stock bnr32 brakes.I use carbone lorraine pads..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Showing results 1 to 25 of 200
> Search took 6.86 seconds. Search: Keyword(s): brakes ; Forum: Brakes, Wheels, Tyres and Suspension and child forums


You're not allowed to suggest to people to do their own research now Glenn.

You gotta get with the times man and spoon feed these cocksmokers every little thing they want to know. Because its idiots like us that are dragging this forum down with our lack of knowledge and database of information thats no llonger of any use because to use the search function is basically an admission that you are not a man !!!

   

He can roll his eyes at this as well !!

Shame I hadnt noticed this topic earlier, I could have been constructive here too with examples of different people I know who have used the products you are interested in, but as Im such a bad person I dont think I'll bother !!

Luv n hugs !!


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

bladerider said:


> its idiots like us that are dragging this forum down


well said:thumbsup:

Pull ur head out of glenns ass..cocksmoker..:chuckle:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

bladerider said:


> You're not allowed to suggest to people to do their own research now Glenn.
> 
> You gotta get with the times man and spoon feed these cocksmokers every little thing they want to know. Because its idiots like us that are dragging this forum down with our lack of knowledge and database of information thats no llonger of any use because to use the search function is basically an admission that you are not a man !!!
> 
> ...


i can live without your input so its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

creedonsr20det said:


> Pull ur head out of glenns ass


So just to make sure Im clear on this....

Agreeing with someone means that you have basically stuck your head up that persons bottom ??



Bladerider said:


> its idiots like us that are dragging this forum down





creedonsr20det said:


> well said :thumbsup:


I guess I owe you a thank you then.

Hope the indian I had last night wasn't too strong for ya   

Feel free to bring it on anytime you like you inbred f*ckwit !!

 

Im glad Slayer can live without our input. Hopefully when this place is entirely poulated by Darwinian reject nomarks masturbating themselves into a frenzy because they've finally managed to achieve that which some of us did many years ago they will all be able to advise each other on the things they have no idea about. Like what brakes to fit, or whether a conrod can withstand x amount of stress. It seems a shame that this once great place full of wit, humour, knowledge and banter that used to be easily navigated with a deft touch and an occasional bump has become a seething mass of angst, anger and attitude, most of it directed at the older members.

It used to be that one of us would say "search button helps" and the response was "Oh ok thanks",nowadays its "Firk off if you dont wanna answer my question thats been asked many times before you caaaant !! I own the world cos Ive found an internetz !!"

J.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

bladerider said:


> So just to make sure Im clear on this....
> 
> Agreeing with someone means that you have basically stuck your head up that persons bottom ??
> 
> ...



get it right its YOUR INPUT i dont want, i havnt mentioned anybody else. 

go and find some more threads to tell people to search on, just please stay away from mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Aren't both these brakes the same just different names on the cailpers? Application lists and size of rotors are the same aren't they? Haven't used the search button though!


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

bladerider said:


> So just to make sure Im clear on this....
> 
> Agreeing with someone means that you have basically stuck your head up that persons bottom ??
> 
> ...


nice..!!very emotional,well written,humourous,touching even..:chuckle:but most of all..as i expected..a seriously lame reply.leave it off blade rider..life is too short. Peace out


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Darren-mac said:


> Aren't both these brakes the same just different names on the cailpers? Application lists and size of rotors are the same aren't they? Haven't used the search button though!


yes..g4 racing/ksport/d2 all made in the same factory.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Then this is the single most pointless thread ever! Just depends on which colour you prefer


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Lets just calm down for a sec, the question itself was fair enough but....
Theres actually an entire area dedicated to http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/brakes-wheels-tyres-suspension.html
So, my point was really just have a look there .... theres lots of discussion already on the topic ....


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Lets just calm down for a sec, the question itself was fair enough but....
> Theres actually an entire area dedicated to Brakes, Wheels, Tyres and Suspension - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum
> So, my point was really just have a look there .... theres lots of discussion already on the topic ....



ive asked a question in my thread and thats it. 
i think we all know the search button is there mate, just give it a rest please. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Darren-mac said:


> Then this is the single most pointless thread ever! Just depends on which colour you prefer


its not pointless in the slightest, it would be pointless if i was asking about comparing them which im not. i just want peoples first hand experience thats all.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

whats the standard disk size of a r34 gtr? the same as 32/33 gtr's?

Think its 324 mm ?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Had 356mm 8 pots on my supra and they were a good brake upgrade but i would have preferred if my supra had jap brakes on it rather than the uk brakes as they were fairly good in the first place. Looked nice to behind a set of do-lucks i must say


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> whats the standard disk size of a r34 gtr? the same as 32/33 gtr's?
> 
> Think its 324 mm ?


32 and 33 have 324mm+4pots on the front 300mm and 2pots on the back.Think the 34 has 300mm discs on front 280 at the back,but i am not 100percent sure..

@Shane,just noticed your from Cork..arite boy!Did own that flipped painted supra ?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

creedonsr20det said:


> 32 and 33 have 324mm+4pots on the front 300mm and 2pots on the back.Think the 34 has 300mm discs on front 280 at the back,but i am not 100percent sure..
> 
> @Shane,just noticed your from Cork..arite boy!Did own that flipped painted supra ?


Brembos on 32-34 are 324x30 front and 300x22mm rear - later R34s might be different

R32 normal (non v-spec) 296x32mm front and 295x18mm rear

Dunno about GTS et al


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Later R34 rears are N1 spec are 322m dia.


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

scoooby slayer said:


> its not pointless in the slightest, it would be pointless if i was asking about comparing them which im not. i just want peoples first hand experience thats all.


Ah right, sorry my mistake buddy! Saying as they're all the same if anyone has used either of the brands then they're opinion would be helpful to you. I was going to use a 356mm d2 kit up front and 330mm on the rear of my car, haven't heard a bad word about them to be honest, good value now too on the k-sport website


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Darren-mac said:


> Ah right, sorry my mistake buddy! Saying as they're all the same if anyone has used either of the brands then they're opinion would be helpful to you. I was going to use a 356mm d2 kit up front and 330mm on the rear of my car, haven't heard a bad word about them to be honest, good value now too on the k-sport website




fair play, a man that admits when he was wrong! (what did yoiu do again? ) LOL


Anyway chaps/girls. This thread has got me intrested in upgrading my brakes. 

can someone supply links and prices to diferent setups? I have looked and can only find brakes in the usa. However my computer skills are limited. 

Also why bother making a 330mm kit when the breaks on a gtr are already 324mm? surelly a extra few mm wont make much difference?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

o and another quick question, if i was to upgrade just the front rotors etc would i unbalance the car? do i need to do the rears also?

and then would i also unbalence the system on how much fluid the pistons need? 

surely i need to match the master servo to the callipers? if i put bigger callipers on needing more flow to move the pistons would i not need a biiger master cylinder to also flow the extra fluid?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i guess matt your not upgrading the discs so to speak,but the calipers that bite down onto the disc,which is why your paying the price as they're either 6/8 pots over the 4 pot's it comes standard? i think thats right


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'm assuming these kits will have been made for specific fitments so as to work in conjunction with your current master cylinder. This way the pedal doesnt go long and you wouldnt need to upgrade it.

If i'm wrong feel free to correct.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

creedonsr20det said:


> @Shane,just noticed your from Cork..arite boy!Did own that flipped painted supra ?



Thats me boy !  small world lol
will have another supra someday, will try out the nissan world for a bit


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> ive asked a question in my thread and thats it.
> i think we all know the search button is there mate, just give it a rest please.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Why bother getting the same answers as the thread above then.....


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

So where is the best/ cheapest place to get the D2 ( i like purple!) setup from?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> Why bother getting the same answers as the thread above then.....



what the **** is wrong with some of you people on here ffs :chairshot


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Captain drift said:


> So where is the best/ cheapest place to get the D2 ( i like purple!) setup from?


ive seen the 330 d2s at auction sell for £565

maybe ask for a group buy discount ?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

scoooby slayer said:


> what the **** is wrong with some of you people on here ffs :chairshot


If you did a search you'd probably come up with the answer to that question too !!

:thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

bladerider said:


> If you did a search you'd probably come up with the answer to that question too !!
> 
> :thumbsup:


its absoluteley pathetic ive never seen a forum like it. 
you search warriors cant have a life outside of this forum to be that obsesive about telling people to search. 

whether its bin discussed in the past or not who gives a **** its a forum for skyline chat. 

now kindly all search warriors **** off to another thread !


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> ive seen the 330 d2s at auction sell for £565
> 
> maybe ask for a group buy discount ?


Id be up for that :thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

major beeftank said:


> Id be up for that :thumbsup:


ive emailed them but they cant do any cheaper they say. 

330s can be got for £799 bid on ebay.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> ive emailed them but they cant do any cheaper they say.
> 
> 330s can be got for £799 bid on ebay.


did you email ksport?


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.biot.co.jp

They do caliper relocating kits to allow larger disks. Some of these cheap ebay or china kits are poor quality and can have numerous caliper seal or disk warp issues. The Brembos from an R33 or R34 are very good calipers and often overlooked.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

rogerdavis said:


> Biot -Official Web Site- Top Page
> 
> They do caliper relocating kits to allow larger disks. Some of these cheap ebay or china kits are poor quality and can have numerous caliper seal or disk warp issues. The Brembos from an R33 or R34 are very good calipers and often overlooked.


I've not seen bigger disc kits for the Brembos before. Very nice especially with the alloy carriers. From what I can see they seem to do kits for the rear as well which is even rarer.

Good find!


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

I have has some bad experiences with D2 which is the same as the K sport family all made in the same place and rebranded. Both calipers seemed to have very rough finish on the edges of the cylinders which cause the rubber seals to perish and leak. I got replacements and one of the pistons had seized. I had enough and cut my losses and got rid of them. 

Back to std Brembos and Disks. I too am looking into the Biot kit.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

K-sport, XYZ & G4 are all made by D2
Same Brake


----------

